# Black Hair-like algae



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

I have this black hair-like algae growing on the plants in my tank. It grows rapidly and I can't keep it away. It literally looks like black hair growing on my plants. Can anyone help me figure out what this is, how to get rid of it, and if it is harmful to my fish.

I think I've determined its Black Bush Algae or black beard or what have you and if thats what it is then I've also read that it is near impossible to get rid of. But I didn't see if it was harmful to my community; if so, I need to take action quicker. 

I would post a picture but for some reason my camera isn't working.

Thanks guys!


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

lessen lighting and clean the tank too much nutrient and light causes algae blooms.get rid of the source and you'll have less problem with algae


----------



## jclee (Jan 5, 2010)

Black beard algae has to be removed manually. The only thing that will eat it is a siamese algae eater. I have read that it prefers tanks with high nitrates, so you might want to check you nitrate levels. (Its presence does not mean that there actually are high nitrates, though; it tends to hitch a ride in on a plant and then spread).


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah, my nitrates, nitrites, and all other parameters are perfectly fine. It's just becoming unsightly though. 

The siamese algae eater; will it affect my community at all if I put one in there?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

brancasterr said:


> Yeah, my nitrates, nitrites, and all other parameters are perfectly fine. It's just becoming unsightly though.
> 
> The siamese algae eater; will it affect my community at all if I put one in there?


I'm not sure what size tank you have but these fish grow easily to six inches. I have three and they actively shoal with my Denison Barbs. SAEs are too active for a sedate peaceful community tank. I wouldn't recommend getting this fish for the sole reason that they will eat BBA. You should only get this fish if it's a fish you will enjoy having in your tank and you have the room for them.


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh man, It's a 10 gallon so the SAE's are a no go. I wouldn't be putting them in for the sole purpose of algae eating as I have been looking for a few new additions to my community. Are there any other types of fish/shrimp/snail/anything that might eat this stuff?


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

I removed it all this morning and it all came back by the time I got home from work! My goodness.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

This should not return that quickly. The solution is to correct what is out of balance; algae is a plant that requires light and nutrients. You don't mention plants, but if there are live plants you should not have an algae problem unless the light is too intense or on for too long a duration to balance the available nutrients. If there are no live plants, then light and nutrients period is the cause; all tanks have "nutrients" resulting from the normal biological processes.

What number is your nitrate reading? What size tank and how many fish (and what type)? This will partly tell us about nutrients. And, what light and how long is it on?


----------



## jclee (Jan 5, 2010)

brancasterr said:


> I removed it all this morning and it all came back by the time I got home from work! My goodness.


Also, can you post a picture of the algae so we can confirm the ID? BBA really doesn't grow that quickly. Are you sure it was _new_ algae, and not just some that you didn't see in the AM when you cleared the bulk of it out?


----------

